# crossbow bolt advice



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm shooting a Barnett Predator that requires 475 total grains. The bow calls for a 22" carbon arrow with half moon knocks. Can anybody recommend a bolt and broadhead? I'm leaning to Slicks trick 150-175 grain broadheads and a carbon express bolt. I'm not sure if i should get the blue streak or game slayer? Any advice


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

I shoot a Barnett as well with 22" half moon knocks.I have had real good luck with the 125 grain Rage expandables.


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks brother. I'm looking to use about 475 grains total.


----------

